# The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack for women?



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

Im about to order some of these. There currently out of stock atm, but ill wait.

I was just wondering if someone could give me tips for taking them? Like how many a day, before food or after etc...

Just general info on them, it will be the first time i take them, are there side effects? As I was looking into buying T5s, then read a thread by misshayley, where she was told to make her own using chest eze x1 aspril x1 and pro plus x1 . Then managed to come around the ultimate weight loss stack.

Thanks


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Link?


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

it has too approve the link its on elite nutrituon, then click on the ultimate weight loss stack


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hello ... ive been making mine own up .. u can control your dosage as well .. ive done a cycle of 2 weeks of eca and then 2 weeks of clen/t3 ... ive lost around 12 pound is 2 weeks ... but was running loads , however i am injured atm so havent been upto much this week  but still lost 3 pound.. How does ur diet look? if u need some help then there is some excellent members who know their stuff and have really helped me.

Good luck xx


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hayley,

I was reading your post from 2010 when you where thinking of buying T5s then i seen members recommending you to make your own stack. What do you think i should do, order the elite nutrition one? Or order the stuff you make yourself online, how do i pm you? Also i have been doing calorie controlled diet but have swapped to weight watchers, for a change. x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i would say make your own up buy some chest eze from boots. 75g aspirin and a packet of proplus , start off taking 1x chest eze, 1x 75mcg aspirin and then 4x proplus (200mcg) take them as soon as your eyes open in the morning, or even set your alarm 30mins before so u can take them, go back to sleep and when u awake again you'll be ready to take on anything the day throws at you .. it makes u buzz but ul get used to it. i would definitely say try this before u order anything else and its really effective, maybe after a week or so up your dosage but dont take them too late in the day as u might have trouble sleeping as i did for the first few days.

If weight watches is working then thats great but i dont follow anything like that i just eat healthy, no carbs (bread/pasta/rice etc) and mainly eat protein and fresh. Adding half a grapefruit before your meal helps , i mainly eat meat/salads/eggs(omelettes) fish/ green veg and for treats il have blueberries/yogurt/dried fruit & nuts mixed in a bowl its lush!  i only drink water and the odd coffee try and drink 4/5lts a day of water on a good day .. i have a treat every week as well so set yours a treat day so u have something to look forward to 

Also you cant pm until uve been here 30days xx


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Can I buy the chest eze online, or does it have too be at boots? Ive just google shopped them and they come up to buy online, so i was gonna buy it all online. Your diet sounds great! Dont think i could go without carbs though!! I love my jam on toast! So will this little do it yourself way, help me loose weight, because I really like the sound of the ultimate weight loss stack, nut when i was reading threads on it, its seemed to be all men taking the supplement, and coundnt see any women that had! Ah im gonna have to become a regular on here so i can pm you lol x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

if u want to add me on fb or email me so we can chat probably then do so fb: hayley lovelove .. email - [email protected]

Yes u can buy online. normally when i go asda il get a packet but they are over the counter at the pharmacy. Keep as a regular as its a really good site, maybe start a journal as well so people can add their input and keep u motivated as it really does help, and get some progress pics up! ive gone from around 18 stone down to 11 but then put 2stone back on which im in the progress of getting off! heres my journal , page 15 for the most recent progress pics.. still got a long way to go but getting there!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160366-hayleys-journal-help-support-much-needed.html

also whats your goals?! Fitness?!


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

Take one in the morning and I find it lasts me to about 7pm which is just about right. Deffo take with food, always makes me feel alittle ill as I'm "coming up" but only lasts 10 minutes!! After that I'm abit jittery and focus'd and can clean the whole house in an hour!!!!

I would order the 7 day sample. Then take half of one to see how you get on. split the cap in half and half the powder the best you can.

Haven't been on them long enough to know if theres much weightloss, but my appetite is deffo suppressed.


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

just sent you an email hun xx


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

They sound really good, I dont have a clue what to take!! haha x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

slimmer11 said:


> just sent you an email hun xx


Lets keep in touch via email for sure but keep on ukm. start a journal and get some advise with diet / training, find the things u do enjoy doing.

What is your goal?! how much do u want to lost? mine was 2stone (28lbs) thats down by 11lbs so 17lb to go and 7 weeks to do it  xx


----------



## slimmer11 (Jan 15, 2012)

My goal is to get to 9st atm im 10.13 :angry: People always say i dont look it. But i think its because it all just goes on my bum, so at the moment im loving my big bum but not my thighs or podgey belly!! x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

see i want to get down to around 10.7 and il be happy... from 18stone down to 10.7 would be a massive transformation but its taking a lot of hard work! im sure u look fine as u are but i know what its like when u look in the mirror and see bits u dont like :/ x


----------

